# DVC and RCI question.



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if a DVC member that does not have any other resorts that could give them an RCI membership can join RCI without the DVC corporate account so they could have access to the last calls and extra vacations only.  
Not to trade their DVC points.  

Anyone ever hear of this being allowed?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe there are websites that do not require a membership with RCI that have those same offerings....someone else will need to post them as I don't know or use them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2010)

Your FLBR is both RCI and II. And if you have an RCI Points account, that comes with a "free" RCI points account.

You have a PM, too.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2010)

> Does anyone know if a DVC member that does not have any other resorts that could give them an RCI membership can join RCI without the DVC corporate account so they could have access to the last calls and extra vacations only.


No.  You would need some other ownership (an affiliated Weeks resort, or a Points conversion).  But, it sounds like you have a week that could work.  You will have to pay for this separate account.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys,  

Actually I was asking this question for some of the people over on the mouseowners forum not for myself.   I was trying to help them because
some of them are very frustrated with DVC's move to RCI.  They are
pissed that they can't get Marriotts or the Royals anymore and I'm trying
to help over there as best I can with the RCI questions.  

I think most of you know that I've got lots of RCI options already outside of DVC but it came up over there and thought I'd ask you RCI pros.  

Linda, Thanks for the PM.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 3, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> I believe there are websites that do not require a membership with RCI that have those same offerings....someone else will need to post them as I don't know or use them.



Anyone have a link to the sites referenced above ?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## chriskre (Feb 3, 2010)

I think one is 

skyauction
enlessvacations
condoresortlink

I don't think they are as cheap as the last calls but I don't really watch the trends to tell you the truth.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 4, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I think one is
> 
> skyauction
> enlessvacations
> ...



Thanks, appreciate the links.

Chris


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 4, 2010)

I have used Sky auction many times as my entrance in to the timeshare world.  They seem to have some really good deals that are far out, especially for wyndhams.   

KT


----------

